# App sale and proceeds go to Japan Relief



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

PopCaps apps are on sale this weekend and all proceeds go to Japan relief.

* Bejeweled 2 + Blitz ($.99)
* Bookworm ($2.99 -> $.99)
* Peggle ($2.99 -> $.99)
* Chuzzle ($2.99 -> $.99)
* Plants vs. Zombies ($2.99 -> $.99)
* *Escape Rosecliff Island ($2.99 -> $.99)

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/03/popcaps-ios-games-sale-weekend-proceeds-japan-relief-efforts/


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I love Bejeweled 2, which is a "sequel" to a long-time game that I had on my Treo smart phone a long, long, time ago....You know, three years or so!

Anyway, Bejeweled is an addictive and fun little game.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info!

I got PvsZ HD and Rosecliff Island HD for my new iPad. New toys and money for charity.  Can't beat that.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Also grabbed Plants vs. Zombies for my ipad 2.


----------

